# Using Impulse Responses on an iPad with Bias FX!



## steelyad (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi guys!

I worked out (and made a video) how to use Bias FX on the iPad with IRs.

It's using an app called Fiddlicator to load the IRs, turning off the cabinet in Bias and using Audiobus to handle all the routing. It's a little complex, but it means you can load your own IRs that you'd use in the studio into your iPad (or even your iPhone if you've got something like an Apogee Jam as a tiny little interface) and get something pretty damn close to ultimate tone.

Check it out.



Much love + Metal
Adam


----------



## steelyad (Feb 1, 2017)

I've just been informed that you can use an app called iZip to download an IR zip, send the wav file directly to Fiddlicator, and save screwing around with iTunes, which is the way I got custom IRs in.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 28, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks man


----------



## Elric (Oct 30, 2017)

steelyad said:


> I've just been informed that you can use an app called iZip to download an IR zip, send the wav file directly to Fiddlicator, and save screwing around with iTunes, which is the way I got custom IRs in.


If you're on iOS 11 and you use a Mac with iCloud you can use the new iOS11 Files application:

Open Files if it is not open already
Navigate to IR
Open it -- It'll bring up the IR in a player window
Instead of hitting play on that screen just hit share -> Fiddlicator

It's pretty trivial. I was just doing this yesterday. Cleaner solution. IMHO. 

Also, if you have the PG products on your desktop:

Create New amp with IR loaded in Bias Amp
Open that Amp in Bias Fx; create a preset using it
Share preset tonecloud
Load shared preset on iOS device use it straight away. 

Also trivial and you do not have to have audiobus 3 running, which is nice... downside is that it locks the IR/cab selection together. Mostly for folks who do most of their editing on the Mac/PC and just adjust the Mobile version of the preset with minor tweaks.

There's also another app called Altispace which can do IRs. With that one it will launch a web service from the app and you can navigate to a URL on the computer and drop/load IRs to the app on the web interface from the computer.

I have done all 3 but honestly I mostly just use the second method above using a custom Bias amp since I bake most of my presets on the desktop version and just touch them up on the mobile device to account for hardware differences, etc.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 30, 2017)

@steelyad 

Are you using BIAS Amp or FX on that demo?


----------

